

Apple Reports Quarterly Results: $36.0 Billion In Revenue - techinsidr
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20121025006785/en/Apple-Reports-Fourth-Quarter-Results

======
techinsidr
The Company sold 26.9 million iPhones in the quarter, representing 58 percent
unit growth over the year-ago quarter. Apple sold 14.0 million iPads during
the quarter, a 26 percent unit increase over the year-ago quarter. The Company
sold 4.9 million Macs during the quarter, a 1 percent unit increase over the
year-ago quarter. Apple sold 5.3 million iPods, a 19 percent unit decline from
the year-ago quarter.

